# 30x30x30 exoterra



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

what can i keep in a 30x30x30 exoterra ??


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

A tarranula


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i think its too small for most snakes/geckos...but i think there are some amphibs you could get in there....check the corresponding forum for a more in depth-ness xD + the amphib guys will help you out


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

prob some inverts


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

there are a few types of small geckos u can put in a 30x30x30 : victory:


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

lukeors said:


> there are a few types of small geckos u can put in a 30x30x30 : victory:


Name some, i had two mourning geckos in there but one escaped nnd not been found so.not them


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Get a nice display Tarantula


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

well 3 come to mind straight away maybe a few more but thats the dwarf sand gecko (stenodactylus species) only grow to about 2.5 inches long then theres the viper gecko which only grows to 3.5 - 4 inches and the electric gecko which same size as the viper really nice colurations those 3 have: victory:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Electric blue gecko!!


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 2 at the minute and have my nice pretty Aviculara Versicolor in 1 of them, and my white's tree frog on the other, though i also have a 45x30x30 that he is getting moved into when i can get it kitted out and find him a friend


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

lukeors said:


> well 3 come to mind straight away maybe a few more but thats the dwarf sand gecko (stenodactylus species) only grow to about 2.5 inches long then theres the viper gecko which only grows to 3.5 - 4 inches and the electric gecko which same size as the viper really nice colurations those 3 have: victory:


Stenos need a surprising amount of space. 30 x 30 is not enough. 45 x 45 is a minimum I would say. Vipers and electric blues need a lot more space than this. A pair of electric blues need a 45 x 45 x 60 and will use it all. They are very active.

This viv is not suitable for snakes or geckos.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

A small frog maybe? Pacman? I'd have said an American green tree frog but the one with the 45 heaight would be better for that considering they like to climb but they're not massively active so you dont need a whole bunch of floor space


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Defo too small for USA green tree frogs. I had mine in a 45cm cube and I thought that was too small. I could hear them jumping around and crashing into the sides all night. 
Also I'd say it's too small for any amphibian.


----------

